# best nesting material



## Ddunk1026 (Feb 26, 2005)

What is the best material for the nest box? I currently have some woodchips and just normal grass in for my doe to use. It seems to work fine but I was wondering if I shouldn't use the grass once the kits get older since they are not suppossed to have greens. Should the nesting material change for the weather? We have pretty hot summers and cold winters. This is for a dutch doe. Thanks!


----------



## CurtisWilliams (Mar 14, 2005)

I prefer hay myself. It is very economical, the rabbits can eat it, the kits have a ready food source for weaning, it doesn't produce dust like wood chips.


----------



## Tucker (Jan 4, 2005)

ChickenChaser said:


> I prefer hay myself. It is very economical, the rabbits can eat it, the kits have a ready food source for weaning, it doesn't produce dust like wood chips.



I like useing bright yellow fluffy straw :haha: the kits nibble on it too ,, I perfer straw over hay ,, the 'fescue' / 'meadow' / 'orchard' hay types I find available around here ,, seems to get and stay wet/damp more so than straw ,, In my humble opionion that is ,,  

my nestboxes have wire bottoms ,, I'll put a clean piece of cardboard on the wire ,, then lay another 'loose' piece of wire on top of that ,, so the doe can't scratch it appart ,, then add lots of straw ,,

the doe redecorates as she feels necessary :haha: 

when I 'clean' the nest the second time (appx 14 - 18 days) (1st time around 8-9 days) ,,, I take away the cardboard and just have clean straw ,, keeps the nest cleaner till I take it out and by then the kits are furred well and a chill from the bottom being open wire will not harm them ,,


----------



## ushillbillies (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi--

A word of caution about the wood chips. Yes, dust is bad. Also, make sure NOT to use Cedar or Pine wood chips. They cause respiratory problems. Hay and/or straw is great. Really, the best nest is the fur one that the does make themselves. Just my thoughts.

Sincerely--Bobbie


----------



## Rosarybeads (Oct 21, 2004)

It depends on your wood chips. I have had "wood shavings" that was nothing more than wood dust from leftover furniture making, and I've had filtered pine bedding that works real well. They do filter most pine bedding nowadays, at least the ones I come across. They are just fine for the boxes, and are MUCH, MUCH more absorbent than straw. Just depends if you can get quality, which isn't always easy. The straw tends to stain their feet when it gets wet, in my experience. The hay the mothers eat all up! 

Us hill billies is right, cedar can cause respiratory problems. Never heard that about pine unless it was real dusty though.

Natalie


----------

